# ER's looking for phlebotomy, ekg, & IV certified EMT's?



## HereToLearn (Sep 3, 2008)

I've recently been looking into the idea of working as an "ER-Tech" in Los Angeles, but I've noticed after looking around a little online, that many of the hospitals (when I was checking online it wasn't specifically LA hospitals that I was getting in my search results) would like their techs to have the ability to set up a 12 lead ekg & to set up and possibly start IV's. But it appears that both of these "skills" require certification. As well as phlebotomy (which is basically drawing blood if I understand it correctly), which I'll assume is also its own class and certification. 

So I was wondering if anyone here would be able to point me in the direction of classes in both of these areas in the Los Angeles Metropolitan area?

I was thinking that these classes might prove to be really interesting and useful for myself to take, because I've seriously been considering Paramedic school after I finish my BS in Fire Protection Administration for the Fire Department in the next six months.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 3, 2008)

my advice is to run the numbers. add up the cost course, cost of books, cost of licensing/certification exams(if applicable) etc for you phlebotomy, ekg, and iv classes. dont forget to factor in the time that you will be in the class room(and thus not working) and the fuel to get back and forth. once you have that figured out, see how that compares to medic school. more to the point, see if that investment will pay off for you in the long run. sure, you might get the job at the er, but how long is that job going to take to pay off your investment. 

consider if you would be better served saving that money for -p school and maybe getting another job in the hospital. once you're in the system, see if you can get that training for free or at a reduced cost from the hospital. work at the H while in medic school. 

just my humble opinion.....


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 3, 2008)

Phlebotomists are required to have a state certification in California. Believe it or not this is the beginning of a national endeavor for national standards and a national organization. They found that when people who are OJT or possess other certifications and licenses with very little training and/or education in phlebotomy, quality suffered. Since the data provided from the lab draws must be accurate, proper procedure and technique must be consistent. 

You can get your foot in the door with 40 hours and 50 - 60 sticks which usually does not take long.

https://secure.cps.ca.gov/cltreg/pt_faq.asp

Since you are going for a fire degree, are you really interested in the medical profession or using the Paramedic cert to climb the fire adminstration ladder? I would concentrate on the area that is more suited for your passion rather than just accumilating "certs". 

If you really want more experience in finding veins and working in an ED, then a phlebotomy class could be useful. Phlebotomists in CA can also do arterial puncture if it is included in the job description.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 3, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> I would concentrate on the area that is more suited for your passion rather than just accumilating "certs".



i think theres someone else on the forum that could use the same advice.....


----------



## HereToLearn (Sep 3, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Phlebotomists are required to have a state certification in California. Believe it or not this is the beginning of a national endeavor for national standards and a national organization. They found that when people who are OJT or possess other certifications and licenses with very little training and/or education in phlebotomy, quality suffered. Since the data provided from the lab draws must be accurate, proper procedure and technique must be consistent.
> 
> You can get your foot in the door with 40 hours and 50 - 60 sticks which usually does not take long.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I'm not considering Paramedic school as a way to climb any ladders later on in my career. Some of the smaller departments that I would love to work for have advised me that they will be looking for more and more Paramedics in the upcoming years, so that has helped to sway me in the direction of Paramedic school. BUT I "think" I have an interested in what it is a Paramedic gets to do for a living and I think these classes would help to either reinforce that feeling, or they would show me that becoming a Paramedic isn't the right thing for me. Because I'm not going to be one of those who simply becomes a Paramedic in order to get hired. I'll become a Paramedic, because I want to be a Paramedic...If that makes any sense...




KEVD18 said:


> i think theres someone else on the forum that could use the same advice.....



Why do you feel I'm trying to accumulate certs? Coming from the last thread...The AS in Fire Science was a basic degree that I got as I was going through my Fire Academy at the Community college level. The BS in Fire Protection Administration was something I was told I should get by several family members in the Fire Service who want to see me promote later in life. That way when I'm their age, I will have the opportunities that "some" of them are not able to obtain because of the lack of a degree. 

Anyway, I've been working as an EMT this entire time. I'm interested in trying new things and I feel like working in an ER room might benefit me later on, when I'm working for the Fire Department. This idea has been reinforced by several members of various Fire Departments. Because the reality of working for a Fire Department is not always fighting fire, but going on medical calls. So I think I should do everything I can to prepare myself for that...

It will also give me some idea about if becoming a Paramedic is the right thing for me. Because these classes would help me to see some of the things that Medics get a chance to do, that an EMT-B doesn't in CA.

Finally, sure these classes cost money and take time to complete. But they are FAR cheaper than most of the paramedic schools that I would consider attending.

Sorry to for the long responses...

I've just got a lot of questions and I want to make sure it is clear where I'm coming from and where I'm trying to go....Thank you for the responses so far!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 3, 2008)

HereToLearn said:


> Why do you feel I'm trying to accumulate certs? Coming from the last thread



sorry chief. that want even aimed anywhere near your direction. it has nothing to do with you.

i was having an offline conversation the other day about another member that seems to be doing just that. that response in this thread just sort of popped out. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## John E (Sep 4, 2008)

*I'd go for it...*

particularly the phlebotomy part. With that and your EMT training/work experience you could theoretically get a job anywhere in the country working in a hospital which will almost certainly pay better than working on an ambulance as an EMT.

With better pay comes opportunities to pursue even better jobs, ie, paramedic, respiratory therapy, RN, hell become an MD if you want. Or use your fire science degrees to get you where you want to go. Why limit yourself now, life will bring it's own limitations soon enough.

I've never met anyone who wished that they'd spent less time acquiring knowledge. 

John E.


----------



## beachemt (Sep 24, 2008)

I work as a phlebotomist in VA and cheated my way through i think. I started doing phlebotomy in PA and they just assumed it to be part of my job title as a NA and when i moved back to va i knew how to do it and got a job as a phlebotomist and that is currently what i am doing. most everything i know i just learned while i was doing it. so try and becomea nursing assitant if they are giogn to let you draw blood then after like three months quit and do phlebotomy


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 25, 2008)

I can offer some information about going to work in the ER. I have been working as an on call tech in one of the local level one trauma centers in my area for almost three years most recently in the childrens emergency department.This started as a way for me to get as much hands on experience as I could with all types of patients trauma as well as non trauma. At the time I was shifting at one combination department and responding as a volunteer with my home department and was interested in going to medic school. I can tell you working in the ER has been an amazing experience, I have seen and  participated in the treatment of more patients than I would have ever seen working in the field at my provider level, here as an EMT-IV Technician most jobs consist of working as a driver PMA(paramedic assistant) on a 911 car. Just for general knowledge pay for a PMA is in the 11.00 p/hr range while techs at my facility start at 14.00 and advance to 20.00p/hr which is more than some medics make. I will tell you that you will not be doing patient assesments but you will use your skills and learn new ones as you gain the confidence of your charge RN. EKG training was done on day one,  I have done hundreds of EKG's on every type of person imaginible. Phlebotomy was offered as an in hospital class but being I was already an IV tech doing straight sticks was a walk in the park. The only down side to working on the inside is you can over time grow weary of field work and the lack of ability you may find in your fellow providers after working with the trauma team but other than that I highly recomend the tech job to those of you interested in in making EMS your career. If you have any questions I could answer please feel free.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 26, 2008)

Not sure about California but in WA, an EMT-I is able to start IVs only within the district/region of his certifying agency. But, an EMT-B/IV has a state licensed IV cert that is valid anywhere in the state. Also the period of cert and the re-cert requirements are different for the two as well.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> consider if you would be better served saving that money for -p school and maybe getting another job in the hospital. once you're in the system, see if you can get that training for free or at a reduced cost from the hospital. work at the H while in medic school.



This is likely a better option than trying to get all the certs first and then trying to get a ER tech job, because what's often more important to hospitals than certifications is patient care experience... not like your clinicals... like a prior job doing patient care. 

Case in point: 
Best friend was an EMT-B and freshman BSN student with no patient care experience. She applied for several ER Tech jobs and did not get them. Finally she applied for an ER Transport Tech position that did not require any certification beyond healthcare provider CPR/AED. She got the job. Her job is push patients to and from the ER (she does get called into to do compressions for cors). 

However, they paid for her to get her IV cert and are going to help pay for nursing school. She'll also be a strong candidate the next time they need to hire an ER tech.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 26, 2008)

thats pretty much what i was getting at


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 27, 2008)

Bossy Cow

Here is something you can relate to being a fellow WA state EMT. I was a first responder then an EMT-B before I took the additional 56 hour class for the IV tech certification and the 16 hour PHTLS class. I have been a volunteer FF/EMT for 10 years with a very rural all volunteer department that was in need of an IV tech,we are 1 hour by ground from the nearest hospital and being able to get fluids on board is a real plus, most times it just for access so the medics can push whatever meds might be needed as soon as they are on scene. Now here is the odd part, I can work in my local ED(unpaid)  when I need sticks but can not be employed as a tech because Im not a CNA. It is a WA state requirement that all persons involved in patient care in the hospital setting be at a minimum a CNA. I dont want to get the CNA-EMT arguement started but I can tell you in the ED where I work I train CNA's to be techs. I have close to 300 hours of class room instuction and 10 years worth of monthly CME hours which is well above the requirement for CNA.  In Oregon where Im a paid tech I hold no license but can practice phlebotomy in my facility. I cannot however start IV's. The only requirement to tech at my facility is health care provider CPR and they prefer some type of patient care experience. I have talked to FF/EMT'S from other parts of the country and very few states have the EMT-IV tech certification. It a funny thing this EMS.


----------

